# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  کارنکردن کش apc و memcached

## charcharkh

سلام وقت بخیر

توی کدایگنایتر کش apc و memcached کار نمیکنه

توی سرور  امتحان کردم جواب نمیده با ادمین هم تماس داشتم میگه کد رو بررسی کن در سرور php 5.4  و ماژول  apc , memcached هم فعال هست phpinfo  گرفتم فعال بود در قسمت سی پنل هم خودم کنترل کردم میزون بود

این کد من هست



$this->load->driver('cache', array('adapter' => 'apc', 'backup' => 'file'));

if ( ! $foo = $this->cache->get('foo'))        {                echo '<br />Saving to the cache!<br />';                $foo = 'foobarbaz!';
                // Save into the cache for 5 minutes                $this->cache->save('foo', $foo, 300);        }
        echo $foo;




خروجی :


Saving to the cache!
foobarbaz!

هرچی رفرش هم میزنم کار نمیکنه همینو میزنه
ببخشید کدها رو هم گذاشتم داخل بلاک ولی نمیدونم چرا بد نشون میده

*is_supported میگیرم درست هست و اکستنشن  کار میکنه 

*cache_info() میگیرم مقدار بر میگردونه
var_dump($this->cache->get_metadata('foo')); میگیرم اطلاعات کامل برمیگردونه


فکر میکنم یه جای کد یا فریمورک یه مشکلی داره و مشکل از نصب اکستنشنن نیست .

هرچی هم سایت های خارجی رو هم جستجو کردم باز نشد 

حتی مسیر پوشه system رو هم absolute قرار دادم

/home/charcharkhkala/public_html/system

البته اون اسلش رو درست زدم اینجا هی میره اول ولی بهر حال درست ست کردم که قسمتهای دیگه سایت کار میکنه.

لطفا راهنمایی

----------


## charcharkh

دوستان لطفا کمک !!!! :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## charcharkh

استادان گرامی لطفا راهنمایی نمایند. متشکرم

----------


## charcharkh

55 با دیده شده ولی دریغ از یک پاسخ !!!

----------


## مهرداد سیف زاده

ابتدا یه تست بگیرید ببینید اصلا apc درست کانفیگ شده

<?php
apc_store('testKey', 'testValue', -1); // ... or any negative integer.

// at this point, the key exists physically but is already technically invalidated by the ttl.

$test = apc_fetch('testKey'); // $test equals false.

// at this point, the key no longer exists physically.
?>


http://php.net/manual/en/function.apc-store.php

----------


## charcharkh

سلام مهندس ممنونم از وقتی که گذاشتید

تست گرفتم هم $test رو اکو زدم 

echo $test;echo '<br />';var_dump($test);

اینو زد :

testValue


string(9) "testValue"

----------


## مهرداد سیف زاده

پس apc سرور درست کانفیگ شده
حالا آخرین نسخه ci رو هم بگیر(از روی guthub فایل zip رو دانلود کن) و یه تست روی اون بگیر
شاید نسخه ای که شما داری روش کار میکنی یه سری باگ داشته باشه و الان برطرف شده باشه
https://github.com/bcit-ci/CodeIgnit...ve/develop.zip

----------


## charcharkh

سلام مهندس ممنون از لطف شما 
انجام دادم ولی نشد 

$this->load->driver('cache', array('adapter' => 'apc', 'backup' => 'file'));
			if (! $foo = $this->cache->get('foo'))			{		        echo 'Saving to the cache!<br />';		        $foo = 'foobarbaz!';
		        // Save into the cache for 5 minutes		        $this->cache->save('foo', $foo, 10);			}
			echo $foo;
    	echo '<br>';
    	var_dump($this->cache->cache_info());


خروجی :

Saving to the cache!
foobarbaz!
array(15) { ["num_slots"]=> int(4099) ["ttl"]=> int(7200) ["num_hits"]=> float(0) ["num_misses"]=> float(1) ["num_inserts"]=> float(1) ["expunges"]=> float(0) ["start_time"]=> int(1486468259) ["mem_size"]=> float(1200) ["num_entries"]=> int(1) ["file_upload_progress"]=> int(1) ["memory_type"]=> string(4) "mmap" ["locking_type"]=> string(19) "pthread mutex Locks" ["cache_list"]=> array(1) { [0]=> array(10) { ["info"]=> string(3) "foo" ["ttl"]=> int(10) ["type"]=> string(4) "user" ["num_hits"]=> float(0) ["mtime"]=> int(1486468259) ["creation_time"]=> int(1486468259) ["deletion_time"]=> int(0) ["access_time"]=> int(1486468259) ["ref_count"]=> int(0) ["mem_size"]=> int(1200) } } ["deleted_list"]=> array(0) { } ["slot_distribution"]=> array(1) { [1470]=> int(1) } }





واقعا دیگه نمیدونم چیکار بایست انجام داد :متفکر:

----------


## charcharkh

سلام 
مهندس لطفا راهننمایی فرمایید

متشکرم

----------


## charcharkh

اساتید و بزرگواران لطفا راهنمایی

----------

